# My Journal!



## Hoofprints on my heart (Apr 27, 2011)

Thats a really pretty Picture!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Wow! the young lady came out really well. I especially like her eyes.
The horse is very good too. Especially his eyes and ears and mane.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

THANK YOU! I thought about continuing on and adding a little more detail work and then I thought to myself no - stop. I am going to do a little blending to make some details not so harsh and then just quit. It's hard but I think right now is pretty much where it needs to be. Besides - the person who commissioned it really seems to like it and that's what counts.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

That is just Brilliant!


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank You PintoTess! I really appreciate it. The next one I am working on is not horse related but I figured I needed practice with both portraits AND with color so I am doing an oil pastel of my son. It is a work in progress and has a long ways to go but this is where I am at right now..


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

WOW please keep posting your artwork I love it!!!


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank you! I will post the piece once its finished and then I think, since I am getting the hang of doing color work, I think I will be doing an oil pastel horse. Stay tuned!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

These are really good. I like the one of your son.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank you!! I finished it and gave it to my mother in law and she loved it. So I consider that a success. On to the next challenge!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Here is the finished piece - I wanted to really do a bit more detail work but ran out of time. She loved it and that's all that matters.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

My latest work in progress. still lots to do on it.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Wow I love them!!! Very very nice work


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

Very Beautiful!


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank you! I promise the next one will have a horse in it!! 

Here is the finished piece!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

great composition! Love the cow! (cows are so underrated. They have the most beautiful faces)


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Wow I love the finished product ...AMAZING...


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

You do great shading!


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

I love how you showed the sun peeking through the shadow, that really caught my eye.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

STUNNING work!! I'm very jealous at how beautiful your oil pastel work is, I can't use them to save my life and have no idea how people can get such intricate detail with them


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank you all very much!  It was fun to try something different (because I normally stick with graphite) and I think I will continue to throw in colored pieces every now and then. For now I am headed back to Graphite. I am doing a rough sketch and it's taken me a long time to get the proportions right. I am not even halfway done with it!! :-( Once the sketching is complete though the shading usually goes pretty fast. 

I call it "another day at the office"

Original picture









What I have done so far - keep in mind the sketching portion is far from complete..


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

you do that just free hand? pretty darn good accuracy, if you ask me. I am impressed. I would not take on such a complex image. no way!


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> you do that just free hand? pretty darn good accuracy, if you ask me. I am impressed. I would not take on such a complex image. no way!


Yup free hand...but it has taken me HOURS to do! I can usually get a sketch whipped out in under an hour - not this one. It has been VERY time consuming. I did use a ruler for the pipe fence because I seriously can't draw a straight line to save my life. Aside from that it has been one tiny little piece at a time. It took 45 minutes alone for the man on the far left. The poor horse - I kept wanting to put him on a diet. I actually had to set it down and walk away several times and then it took me putting the saddle on to finally snap what was wrong with him. 

I should have been smart and did this on a larger scale but I take my art with me on my lunch hour and I hate lugging a huge art pad around. The drawing is only a 9x12.


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

That is really impressive! Well Done so far!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Ahhh!! Your making my drawings feel bad!! Great work


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

PintoTess said:


> Ahhh!! Your making my drawings feel bad!! Great work


LOL. But yours are great too!:lol:


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

I realized that I havent updated in a while. Hopefully this works..I am on my mobile. While working on the branding piece I got a commission...this drawing. I am almost done with the branding piece and will update when complete!









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Wow, Chanda, that's amazing! YOu got the woman so incredibly realistic. I am blown away. AND, lot's of value contrast. Good girl!


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank you! That really means a lot. I continue to try and improve. The branding piece has been a test of patience for me but its almost done...I am pretty proud of it. This drawing was a hard one for me but I like how it turned out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Can't wait to see the branding piece. I think you are hittin' your stride!


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Well here is the finished branding piece. The picture is horrible. I played heck with my cameras last night and this morning so just gave up and took a mediocre picture on my cell phone. It looks a lot better in person. I am glad to have it completed and the next drawing will be in color!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Pretty D**m cool!


----------

